# An Old Lady Returns Home



## ossian (May 14, 2016)

As a young boy, I remember too well how the River Clyde was a busy, busy place. A hub of activity where ships sailed to and from many foreign countries and served the Scottish islands and Highlands. I remember when the banks were lined with shipyards and we built some of the finest vessels in the world. All of that has now changed and we have very few yards left building ships here. The city of Glasgow has changed completely and her population has now fallen well below the high of 1.2m residents.

However, tomorrow one of our famous old ladies comes home.

The TS Queen Mary is being towed home from Essex where she has been for some years. I remember as a young boy travelling on her to holiday on the Clyde resorts. I remember how she was crammed full of holidaymakers going 'doon the watter' for their 'Glasgow Fair Fortnight' vacation. I remember how these ships used to berth 2 abreast right up into the heart of Glasgow and dredgers worked endlessly to keep the river deep enough to navigate.

So, I am looking forward to her returning and being restored to her former glory. My dad, who worked all his life in the shipyards, would have loved to witness this.

Queen Mary

BTW....... this was the original 'Queen Mary'. When we built the huge liner at John Brown's yard in Clydebank, her name was stolen from her and she was called the SS Queen Mary II to allow the more famous liner to have the honour of carrying the name. I think that when the next Queen Mary II was built, her name was then changed again to the TS Queen Mary.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2016)

Your dad and my father in law may have worked together.  He worked building ships.  My husband saw many ships launched as a boy and teenager.  He said they let school out so the kids could watch.

Where did you holiday?  Rothesay?  Arran?  I believe it was back before either of us was born that people used to sail from Glasgow and holiday in my area.  

I wonder if I can get a peek at the ship as it comes around Greenock and Gourock?  I could get out my binocs!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2016)

The ship looks a lot like the Waverley but the Waverley is a PS.


----------



## ossian (May 14, 2016)

My dad worked in Stephens of Linthouse for most of his life. But also had spells at Fairfields and finally Yarrows which is still on the go. Now it is BAE, I think.

When we sailed to the Clyde Coast resorts, we went to Rothesay or Dunoon. Back then, we did not have a car and that was the easiest way for us to travel. I did not discover Arran until I was an adult and loved the place. 

It looks similar to the Waverley as it shares the same livery which is the CalMac colours, I think. Just now she is painted white but, presumably she will be restored to her old colours.

Have you heard of the old Scots word 'steaming' do describe someone who is very, very drunk? Apparently it was coined in the days when you could not get a drink in Scotland on a Sunday. The laws did not apply to ships and Sunday booze cruises became very popular. The revellers who were the worse for drink were described as being 'steaming'.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2016)

Never knew that about 'steaming'.  I've heard it on Still Game.  

I don't know which company FIL worked for and husband is off visiting grandson so can't ask him now.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 14, 2016)

I don't know much of Glasgow although my mother was from Dennistoun.  However my lasting impression happened one day when I had to go to Greenock on business.  I got off the Loganair plane at Glasgow, gicked up a hire car and drove along by the Clyde.  The road ran through the remains of some once great shipyards, and in places names  like Scott Lithgow still could be seen.  The sight of desolation was completed by a drunk 'Rab C Nesbitt' character staggering round - at 9 am !!  It was very sad.

My colleague at Greenock recalled the days when you had to get away from work by 4.30, because at 5.00, the police closed the road to allow the thousands of shipyard workers - most on bikes, to get home.   All gone now and although there has been a lot of redevelopment, somehow the soul of the place seems to have departed along with the ships.

Another ship worth a mention (amongst many) is the Sir Walter Scott.  It was built by Denny Brothers to be used inland on Loch Katrine.  To facilitate this, it was built in sections which were bolted together to allow it to undergo sea trials.  It was then dismantled and taken by carts pulled by teams of Clydesdale horses to the loch.  There it was re-assembled using rivets and is still in use today.  As an aside, Loch Katerine is a reservoir for Glasgow, and water flows through a beautifully crafted and tiled tunnel to the city.  The tunnel is not open and the workmanship is hidden, but the Victorians believed in doing things right.

My main memory of Clyde shipping though is of the Clyde 'Puffers'.  I remember them in the 50's and early 60's sailing across the North Channel to N.Ireland to collect cargoes of lime.  I gather this was not a very popular cargo.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2016)

Capt, here's a puffer named the Vic 32 going past my house a couple of years ago.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 14, 2016)

I've never seen the Vic 32 (short for 'victualling') which was one of the hundred or so built during WW2 as inshore supply boats.

I note that it is converted for holidays, day trips and charter.  There are also days when there FREE 1 hour trips.  A 5 day cruise is £740 per person and I see that they're almost full booked for this season.  There's a cruise that I could fancy.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 14, 2016)

Capt Lightning said:


> I've never seen the Vic 32 (short for 'victualling') which was one of the hundred or so built during WW2 as inshore supply boats.
> 
> I note that it is converted for holidays, day trips and charter.  There are also days when there FREE 1 hour trips.  A 5 day cruise is £740 per person and I see that they're almost full booked for this season.  There's a cruise that I could fancy.



Friends of ours did a cruise on it a few years ago.  Everyone was expected to contribute in some way - cook, sing, entertain.  They had a great time!


----------

